# Topics > Risk of AI > Mass surveillance >  "Suspect Nation", documentary, Neil Ferguson, Henry Porter, 2006, United Kingdom

## Airicist

"Suspect Nation" on IMDb

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jun 2, 2012




> Since Tony Blair's New Labour government came to power in 1997, the UK civil liberties landscape has changed dramatically. ASBOs were introduced by Section 1 of the Crime and Disorder Act 1998 and first used in 1999. The right to remain silent is no longer universal. Our right to privacy, free from interception of communications has been severely curtailed. The ability to travel without surveillance (or those details of our journeys being retained) has disappeared.
> 
> Indeed, as Henry Porter (the Observer journalist famous for his recent email clash with Tony Blair over the paring down of civil liberties) reveals in this unsettling film, our movements are being watched, and recorded, more than ever before.

----------

